# Anesthesia coding for Gastroenterology



## BAHess (May 12, 2010)

I am trying to locate more educational tools for GI specific anesthesia coding. I work for a GI office and we currently only code the procedure and pathology for our ASC. However we will soon be coding the anesthesia as well. The most common procedures we do are CP,EGD,and ERCP's out of our ASC. This subject is very new to me so any help will be wonderful.

Thank you,

Bethany Hess CPC-A


----------



## medicorp99 (May 13, 2010)

What state are you in and will it be MDA or CRNA?

Thanks


----------



## BAHess (May 14, 2010)

We are located in PA and we have 3 CRNA's.

Thanks...


----------



## medicorp99 (May 17, 2010)

The only two anesth codes that you would use would be  00740 or 00810.

If you have any more questions, please feel free to email me at dkadish@medi-corp.com

Thanks


----------



## yontok@aol.com (Mar 31, 2011)

What about minutes? I am new to this too, Iam not sure how to bill minutes.


----------



## j.berkshire (Apr 1, 2011)

The best resource is the CMS Anesthesiology page here:  http://www.cms.gov/center/anesth.asp

Many private carriers follow CMS guidelines.  Be sure to check out the link to the carrier manual chapter 12 which defines the time unit and required modifiers.  This chapter also includes information for CRNAs.

Also, be sure to check for any LCDs.


----------

